# How to clean & resand pavers



## rollinastang (May 19, 2011)

When i moved into my house i had a pretty large paver patio with the same problem...gapping..heavy weather look..years of neglect.i took a gas powered pressure washer and blasted them at highest output...i actually peeled weeds out from in between the pavers. i took the exposed dirt,weeds down about a half depth of the paver.a little dish soap mixture will aide in the brightening up of the paver, if you have moss add bleach. then after everything dried up i went through and re sanded the gaps...The pressure washer made this job take about a day to accomplish but most of that time was the drying in between the cleaning and sanding and kept my back in shape (no bending required).hope this helps ya.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

thachhoang said:


> Hi,
> We have a 7 year old paver around the pool, and shows big space between stone blocks, upto 1/2 inch, due to ground movement.
> 
> We would like to re sand for now. Please advise on how to ..,
> ...


It would be advisable to remove the dirt. You can't add sand to a joint filled with dirt. Agree with the power washer suggestion. You can kill 2 birds with one process.
After cleaning and dirt removing, just dump sand on the pavers and sweep it in.
Ron


----------

